
Piracy Release Group Has Been Spying on Downloaders For 9 Months - Libertatea
http://torrentfreak.com/piracy-release-group-has-been-spying-on-downloaders-for-9-months-131111/
======
aroch
And this is why I learned long ago how to defeat licensing myself rather than
let someone else do it for me. Also why I use an active firewall.

